# New Build



## Dr. Paul (Dec 7, 2004)

Would like to build a new computer system. I would like to do some overclocking and I play single player first person shooter games.
Case: Cooler Master Stacker 830 Evolution or Antec 1200
Chip: Intel E8500
MOBO: Asus P5E3 Premium with WiFi
Memory: Corsair TW3X4G1600: either C7DHX or C9DHX. Thoughts?
Also Corsair Memory Cooler CMXAGI Fan
HD: 2X Seagate 750 GB 7200.l11 SATA 3.0
Video: Asus Radeon 8780 1 GB
Optical: 2X Samsung SH-5223F
Card Reader: Rosewill RCR-IC001 USB 2.0
PSU: Corsair HX1000
OS: Vista either 32 bit or 64 bit?
Cooling: AC Freezer 7 Pro vs TRUE vs Scytha NInja 2 vs Thermalright IFX-14 vs Zigamatic HDT-S 1283 This area is very confusing because of size constraints and adequate cooling.

Thanks for your assitance.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Something doesn't sound right to me, because I am not at all familar with the listed video card:



Dr said:


> Video: Asus Radeon 8780 1 GB


Take another look at what you are considering and see if that is a correct item.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DDR3 is way overpriced for the performance gain maybe on the next generation chip sets and cpu's when the FSB speeds come up but but on current hardware you'll find it extremely hard to overrun DDR2 800 or even harder on 1066.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree ...... avoid any boards that must have DDR3


have a peek at the Gigabyte GA-EP45-DQ6 voted as the best overclocker in the P45 chipset options by Xbit labs


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also due out any day is the ATI 4850 X2 ......... it should be one screamer of a deal $$$$$ with killer specs


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

linderman said:


> I agree ...... avoid any boards that must have DDR3


Why?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

DDR3 is very expensive and offers almost nothing for performance improvement ...... add to that; the fact the newest cpu's due out at the end of DEC use a much lower ram voltage than most of the memory out on the market now ....... in fact the newest boards and I7 cpu's will be using tri-matched sets of ram rather than dual channel kits ..... those will be very pricey 

anytime you buy hardware on the cutting edge of release ............... you will pay inflated prices ......... the new I7 cpu's and X58 motherboards and new tri channel DDR3 memory will be perfect examples


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

oooh my wallet is aching!!


----------



## Dr. Paul (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry about the typo with the video Radeon 4870. Will check out the 4850X2 as an alternative.
Will also relook at the P45 systems. I thought that the DDR3 although expensive would be the way to go for the future. Apparently, I was wrong. I might as well save a few bucks and change systems.
I still have questins about coolers and cases. Any thoughts between the Antec and CM cases?
Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

both antec and CM are great cases ...... dont overlook the Lian-li either!

antec has a very good price / product ratio ..... probably the best IMHO hard to beat the reputation of the recent antec cases all the way forward from the sonata forward ...... the 900 & 1200 are super choices

the CM 830 is a great case but plenty of $$$$$$$$$$$$

I really like the Lian-li although they too are $$$$$$$ but they leave no stone un-turned


----------



## Dr. Paul (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the comments. They were of great help.
Now back to the drawing boards and looking at P45 systems.
Will sign off for now and reenter later once I have assembled a proposed P45 system.


----------

